# Engine Vibration



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got mine a few days ago and wondered if it is normal to be able to feel engine vibrations from inside the car? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't feel a vibration in mine but something that I wasn't used to was the big V8 making the car wobble a little when I am stationary at idle. I think that is really cool though. Can't help you with the vibration.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I think you may be feeling the same thing I do. Call it a "wobble" or "shimmy" it seems to be at idle, almost like the car wants to get going and is getting impatient or something. Sounds like we both have the same symptom so maybe it's normal. I called the dealer's service department and asked them if they had any other complaints of this and they said there are too few of these out there and they are too new to tell if this is "normal." He will call GM and find out if anyone else has complained and what GM's disposition is. Could be the cam grind for all I know.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

*lumpy idle*

Yes the engine has a "lumpy idle". It's aV8 !!! it's a performance V8 !!! It's not a Buick. I'm not being a smart %^& well maybe a little. But the bottom line is there is no crossover tube in the exhaust. That helps balance backpressure from side to side and also lessens a lumpy idle. But you lose that old time exhaust note when a crossover is added to any exhaust.The GTO tries to bring back the old exhaust note of true dual exhausts. Also the LS1 does have a performance CAM. More overlap than a "BUICK", or any other common sedan. More overlap at high RPM is a good thing, at idle it makes the idle lumpy. I remember old high lift cams that if you could keep it idling within 300 rpm it was good enough. GTO's are great cars, BUT they are also MUSCLE CARS make no mistake. If you were expecting an AMG Mercedes type muscle it is NOT !! It's refined and has real suspension ( I'm somwhat suprised someone isn't complaining about the ride ) but it is going to let you KNOW it has a V8 performance engine under the hood. Many folks may have forgotten what a Muscle cars was or maybe many never did know, but I remember and the GTO is a very nice muscle car AND the LUMPY IDLE is part of it's Character.(Beach Boys said " Iv'e got a fuel injected engine sittin' under my hood.")

We have become so accustomed to the modern engines that have been refined so you don't even know the engine is running, if that's what you were expecting you may have purchased the wrong car. LUMPY IDLE is common in all GTO's.

And from Ronny and the Daytonas "When I turn it on, wind it up, blow it out GTO."


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the great reply. I'm not complaining at all. I think it's cool that my car feels "alive." My concern was more about proper balance and engine wear. I didn't even consider the function of the crossover pipe causing this. I will post what the dealer learns in about a week.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

As promised I am posting the dealer's disposition about my engine "vibration" or "wobble" sensation. The manager and tech told me it was "normal" especially with such a large engine in a relatively small car. I'm not sure if I am buying this, but it could be true. His data base reavealed no other customer complaints of this nature. I still want to know if anyone else gets the feeling like it's really windy out when you are at idle. Normal is when it is like that with all the cars.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Mine does the same thing but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

:agree Same thing here and its a "good" thing! :cheers


----------



## Jag Flash (Sep 26, 2004)

*Yes, lumpy idle is good!*

Mine does the same. I test drove 3 of them and they all had it.


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

WE have had the same feel in an LS-1 and LT-1 vette. It's a big engine/hi out put thing. I love that feeling of havein my teeth chatter the stop light.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I never had the slight "lope" in my SS Camaro with either of the two LS1's in it.

I atribute this on the GTO to the newer / different cam / valve train.

I like it, though


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

Mine does it too, just part of being a big V8 like everyone else has said.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I asked the dealer the same Q's,,,guess I was not used to the V8,,always had v6,,nice,,,very nice arty arty


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I have the same "loping" sensation at a stop as well. Didn't have it in my 2001 T/A, but I still like the feel of the lope. Makes you want to pop the clutch and step on the gas..!


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*vibration at idle*

I noticed the slight vibration at idle right away; I assumed that it was OK. I think it's kind of cool, too


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

I love it. I used to drive a boyfriends 70 Chevelle with a 350 built to the hilt and loved it too. It is a V8 in a small car, nothing to worry about.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine does it but is less noticeable when you have a passenger. It almost me me sick one day though when I had a terrible headache while sitting in traffic after work.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Yup, Mee Too, 
I love it, it makes me feel like I have the POWER!


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

fellas, fellas. I can tell not too many of you have an old school muscle/sports car. The engine is loping due to the large cam. All old v8s did this. I love it. I even read a review online from one of the auto magazines that said that was their favorite aspect of the car. It's completely normal, and AWESOME!!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

hahaha this is definitely normal. Sorry to laugh, but ask someone with a high horsepower V8 vehicle for a ride... You'll be positive there is something wrong with the motor. It's a cool feeling!


----------

